# Germany / Black Forest with a toddler!



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

We are planning a 2 weeks trip to Germany at the end of June. We plan on a 3 night journey down from Calais to the black forest ( i have heard that it's great) and then pitch up for a week before a 3 night journey back up to Calais.
We would like to find a site with a pool within walking distance to a small town as we have a 2 year old. It's no fun and not fair driving every day with him!

Does anybody have any ideas? We stayed at Butterfly on lake garda last year something similar would be great.

Thanks

Spence


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Spence

With a 2 year old you might want to consider the following 3 sites (among many others.)
I suggest that you get an ACSI discount card (also get the CD) as it will pay for itself over the one week in June.
2 sites at Titisee, Campingplatz Sandbank or Campingplatz Bankenhof.
Or Camping Cheque site Sulzbachtal. (www.camping-sulzbachtal.de)
All have child facilities and playgrounds. 
Most sites in the region have a GasteKarte, which you pay for, which gives you free transport and other benefits.
It is some time since we were at any of these sites as we now use Stellplatz most of the time but IMHO these are not the ideal place for young children.
You will enjoy the area and your holiday

Ron


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

We stayed here. Good Pool, good Resturant and good walking through the forests

<<Kleinenzhof>>

Doug


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>Camping Kirchzarten<

peedee


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We did a 3 week trip to the Black Forest with two toddlers aged 18 months and 3 years. It was a travelling holiday and saw a LOT of the BF with occasional visits to Austria/Switzerland. (We always feel we are missing something if we don't move around- it's like travelling to Mexico and staying at the hotel drinking beer...it's very nice but you can do that at Centreparcs!)

We stayed at a few sites (unbooked in June). Mostly we stayed on Stellplatz. It was absolutely roasting hot and we wished we had aircon (we had cab aircon).

It was one of the best holidays we had and it was all done in an Autocruise Vista which is 15.75' long, the living space was just a dinette!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you plan on walking in the woods don't forget to be tick-aware.


----------

